# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  کامپوننت تبدیل عدد به حروف به دو زبان فارسی و انگلیسی

## نعیم رضاییان

سلام 
دوستان علاقه مند به فلش و اکشن اسکریپت چند وقت پیش برای یه کاری که می خواستم انجام بدم لازم بود که عداد وارد شده به صورت حروفی نمایش داده بشه و یک الگوریتم برای این کار نوشتم و اونو به این کامپوننت برای فلش تبدیل کردم که بقیه دوستان نیز استفاده کنند و یه دعای هم برای ما 
قابلیت های کامپوننت :
1- قابلیت تغییر رنگ Color
2- قابلیت تغییر فونت Font
3- قابلیت انتخاب شکل حروف Style
4- تغییر زبان Language
5- اندازه Size
دیگه خودتون استفاده کنید اگه مشگلی داشت بگین بر طرف کنم 
اینم فایل 

موفق باشید

----------


## barbod_ahmadi

سلام 
خیلی ممنون اتفاقا من هم دنبالش بودم و استفاده بردم 
باز هم تشکر

----------

